# Phone must be ringing off the hook on this Craigslist ad



## Grace Tree (Apr 4, 2011)

Tree Climbers Columbus Ohio Experienced Only (Columbus Ohio)
Date: 2011-03-27, 1:16PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Looking to hire experienced only tree climbers $15-$20HR Full Time. Mon-Fri.off weekends

*Must have own saddle, spikes and rope. Hand Lines are supplied.

Must be proficient at rigging and know common knots as well as pruning/take down procedures.

Pay is 15-20HR depending on experience.

*You MUST have a valid reference from a REAL tree company.

All applicants will be required to take a skills test in a tree at our shop.

Tree Service Columbus Ohio, Tree Trimming Columbus Ohio 614-554-8937 ***DO NOT CALL IF YOU DID NOT WORK FOR A TREE SERVICE***


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow...that must be a misprint.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 14, 2011)

They are looking for help, cause they don't want to pay for good help.


----------



## justme23005 (Apr 21, 2011)

heres another

HEY ADVENTURE SPORTS ATHELETES: EARN $ AS A PROFFESIONAL TREE CLIMBER


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 21, 2011)

justme23005 said:


> heres another
> 
> HEY ADVENTURE SPORTS ATHELETES: EARN $ AS A PROFFESIONAL TREE CLIMBER


 
And by the way, jock, while you're up there, learning how to climb, run this high performance chainsaw. :msp_scared:

$11 an hour will buy a lot of band aids. :taped:


----------



## justme23005 (Apr 21, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> And by the way, jock, while you're up there, learning how to climb, run this high performance chainsaw. :msp_scared:
> 
> $11 an hour will buy a lot of band aids. :taped:


 
lmao... And these clowns are usually the ones that advertise 50 years of experience. :bang:


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks like a reasonable job opportunity to me.

They are targeting a likely source of potential employees, they point out the obvious risks, and they tell you what you will get paid for getting training.

They are as "straight-up" as the glamorous U.S. Army ads, that never seem to mention that you will get shipped off to places where everybody wants to kill you.

OK, picture this: You are a high school athlete that did poorly in school, you never got a scholarship and you were always getting in trouble for your risky behavior, so getting a decent job is going to be a BIG challenge. Trade school is out, 'cause you don't read so well. All the decent construction jobs seem to be taken by old-timers and mexicans. _Janitorial work looms on the horizon, but that isn't too appealing_. $11.00/hr to get trained for a fun career is starting to sound like a good offer.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

15 to 20 dollars an hour is about the pay scale here in so. Cal. for a good experienced average climber. Its more then what the mega-tree company's are paying their climbers and bucket babys.
I don't doubt if that ad ran here in So Calif. their phone would be ringing off the hook. They had better habla espanual though.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 21, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> 15 to 20 dollars an hour is about the pay scale here in so. Cal. for a good experienced average climber. Its more then what the mega-tree company's are paying their climbers and bucket babys.
> I don't doubt if that ad ran here in So Calif. their phone would be ringing off the hook. They had better habla espanual though.


 
That surprises me. With the cost of surviving out there I would think it would be much higher.
Phil


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

If you seen the vast majority of tree work out here you'd understand. Its even worse with this depression were in. Lots of unemployed trimmers, lot of low balling, Things are picking up some, but no where near what it was 4 years ago. 
I do alright my self, but I have a good rep for the most part and know a few people. I just turned 53, Im slowing down some just a fact of life, If I was looking for work and got on a production crew Id probably get around 12 to 13.50 an hour, not that I would even want to trim 20 trees a day. I'm lucky my wife is a computer programer.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 22, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> That surprises me. With the cost of surviving out there I would think it would be much higher.
> Phil


 
LOL, with the cost of WC out there they can't afford to pay anymore....... try like 50% of payroll...


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 22, 2011)

A few years ago I was only a few points less than 100% of payroll.

:jawdrop:



As you might guess, I became good at getting WC rates (and payments) lower.


----------



## pbtree (Apr 23, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> If you seen the vast majority of tree work out here you'd understand. Its even worse with this depression were in. Lots of unemployed trimmers, lot of low balling, Things are picking up some, but no where near what it was 4 years ago.
> I do alright my self, but I have a good rep for the most part and know a few people. I just turned 53, Im slowing down some just a fact of life, If I was looking for work and got on a production crew Id probably get around 12 to 13.50 an hour, not that I would even want to trim 20 trees a day. I'm lucky my wife is a computer programer.



Amen


----------



## jonathan734 (Apr 26, 2011)

Its insane what people are willing to work for these days. We had a walk on tell us he'd happily work for 5/hr. He wasn't hispanic either. We ended up just giving him $50 to walk around picking up trash for the day.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 26, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> It looks like a reasonable job opportunity to me.
> 
> They are targeting a likely source of potential employees, they point out the obvious risks, and they tell you what you will get paid for getting training.
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry but what you said doesn't seem to have much to do with the posters topic in the slightest. Who said anything about 11 bucks an hour for paid training? They are looking for a younger skilled guy to make the mark for them. If they were looking for a older loud mouth know it all like you and me they would have offered more money plus benifits.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry dude; you should have followed the thread a pinch closer. I was responding to the comments directly above mine, which were related to this:



justme23005 said:


> heres another
> 
> HEY ADVENTURE SPORTS ATHELETES: EARN $ AS A PROFFESIONAL TREE CLIMBER



But you are right about the OP wanting to hire someone besides know-it-alls like you and I. It might also be that they already have an adequate supply of know-it-alls. 

...probably some of the guys that we talk to all the time here at AS.


----------



## ch woodchuck (May 7, 2011)

Well.I suppose there are some benefits..like paid workman's comp.Paid holidays?Winter overtime.Lot of people hurting right now.Work is work.
I need an extra climber?300.a day.Guys a winner.Worth every cent.
Lots of buzzards around,doing crap work.Some clients don't give a rat's twetty.Hack it and sack it...And it looks it.So it goes...
cheers


----------



## fishercat (May 8, 2011)

*When I get an low pay offer like those.............*

my response is always " well know you know why you're always looking for a climber".

Seems easier to pay more and get a good one and keep him around but hey, what the hell do I know.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2011)

When we hire a climber, he leaves his gear at home and is free to do side work on his own time. I will outfit you with everything you need and it will be new gear. You will get a great saddle and 200T and all the rope you need. Very competitive market in So-Cal, but we hang!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## Kottonwood (May 8, 2011)

With illegals taking over the market down here and willing to work for dirt with no insurance 20 an hour for a climber isn't bad. Even if you're a climbing foreman with a cdl you're probably only getting 22-25.

If that company has full insurance and can give you a solid 40 a week plus a little overtime it doesn't seem to bad to me.


----------



## Kottonwood (May 8, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> When we hire a climber, he leaves his gear at home and is free to do side work on his own time. I will outfit you with everything you need and it will be new gear. You will get a great saddle and 200T and all the rope you need. Very competitive market in So-Cal, but we hang!
> Jeff :msp_wink:


 

Wow you are way nicer than most companies out here. You let them take the 200T too?

Around here most big companies will fire you if you get caught doing sidework. Not to mention, you are at best getting a new rope when you get a job, the rest of your equipment will be old junk unless you buy it yourself. I used to get so frustrated with the POS saws companies would give me that I actually started bringing my own.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Wow you are way nicer than most companies out here. You let them take the 200T too?
> 
> Around here most big companies will fire you if you get caught doing sidework. Not to mention, you are at best getting a new rope when you get a job, the rest of your equipment will be old junk unless you buy it yourself. I used to get so frustrated with the POS saws companies would give me that I actually started bringing my own.


 
Nah, not nice. We are a TCIA Accreditted company and everything must be up to par. Yea, you get a new 200T and are responsible for it. All gear must be inspected and pass. The best way is to provide it. 
Jeff


----------



## fishercat (May 8, 2011)

*sorry bossman*



jefflovstrom said:


> When we hire a climber, he leaves his gear at home and is free to do side work on his own time. I will outfit you with everything you need and it will be new gear. You will get a great saddle and 200T and all the rope you need. Very competitive market in So-Cal, but we hang!
> Jeff :msp_wink:


 
If you ain't climbing,you ain't telling me what im hanging from.if you want to buy what I pick out,great!

I bring my own gear. Period. I take care of my stuff. It runs and is sharp.

Im not struggling with problems the last yahoo created.


----------



## stihl.logger (May 12, 2011)

the sad thing is, 15-20 bucks an hour is good pay around here. i on the other hand would be embarrassed to only offer that much, my senior climber is on percentage and averages over double that on top of insurance, equipment rembursment, company truck and so on. but i guess you gotta start somewhere, who knows, they could hire some one with a lot of potential and they could end up making a name for themselves....


----------



## mikewhite85 (May 13, 2011)

15-20 is pretty good in Socal. Worker's comp is so expensive you can't afford to pay more. A few months back I had a company offer me 14-16 as a climber if I got a class A. Wasn't like this back in Connecticut.

I imagine most groundies around here start at about 10.

I am thankful to have a lot of work right now, though if I could get a position making 20/hr while I finish my masters I would highly consider it. A lot of stress and expenses when you run your own outfit.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 13, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> When we hire a climber, he leaves his gear at home and is free to do side work on his own time. I will outfit you with everything you need and it will be new gear. You will get a great saddle and 200T and all the rope you need. Very competitive market in So-Cal, but we hang!
> Jeff :msp_wink:



I'm with you on this one Jeff. When we were in business Dad always bougtht new gear for his climbers. If their gear was sound they could use it, but why bother, if Dad was willing to get you new stuff of your choice. Back then our climbers got new Homelite E-Z's, but if they wanted something different he would get it for them. These were experienced climbers known locally, or came with verifiable references. We were too small of a company to have any real training program. I can only think of 2 guys that went from ground men all the way up to top climbers, Joe.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 14, 2011)

fishercat said:


> Im not struggling with problems the last yahoo created.


 
Re-read the post. New, not used by a yahoo.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (May 14, 2011)

I havn't read this whole thread but just wanna toss in my 2 cents. Anywhere I have worked you were expected to have your own basic gear. Saddle, handsaw,saftey lanyard, misc biners..whatever u like. Spurs are good to bring your self also. But I always expected the employer to provide a NEW climbing line. If I leave, the rope stays. Chainsaws should be provided by employer. This is based on being an actual employee. NOW...I will say that I have been outfitting my apprentice climber with some things. He bought his saddle (cougar) and some biners and a micro pulley. I have provided him with a climbing line, wire core lanyard,handsaw,and....a KASK helmet. I didnt like buying the heimet (cost) but decided it was the right thing to do. He doesnt need spurs yet.


----------



## CRThomas (Jun 3, 2011)

*Something wrong*

IT must be bad out west all the tree people I get firewood from charge about 300.00 a hour and stay covered up if I ask one to take down a tree for 20.00 dollars a hour I might ge kicked in the back side. I take what they cout down and turn it in to fire wood just me and my part time helper and I make way above the average income. But as I have said I am a retired full time firewood business not a fly by night when it gets cold. Later


----------



## fishercat (Jun 3, 2011)

*didn't mean you.*



jefflovstrom said:


> Re-read the post. New, not used by a yahoo.
> Jeff


 
Meant to say I never saw anyone provide NEW gear. I'm still picking it out or supplying it myself.


----------

